# Need some help with fishing bank on Eglin AFB



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

about 3-4 years ago when i first got here i was walking the beach on base with my wife (not postal point, the beach over by the fam camp) i was learning my new baitcaster and i was throwing a 1/4oz red jig head with a split tail body (looks like a big beetle spin body) it was clear with red dot and silver flake. since then i have gone out there and tried that, ratle traps, popping corks, dead shrimp, top water all of the above. all i have caught is one 6" speck and then i got into a bunch of lady fish, and some other fish that looked like a lizard and had a whole bunch of teeth. when i released it he buried in the sand a lil bit and stayed there. 

is there something i am doing wrong? is there something i need to look for when im out there? its a flat and there is grass and whole everywhere. would like to catch another redfish as its been that long since i caught one. thanks.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you talking about the north part of Choctawhatchee bay?


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

jesse1378 said:


> about 3-4 years ago when i first got here i was walking the beach on base with my wife (not postal point, the beach over by the fam camp) i was learning my new baitcaster and i was throwing a 1/4oz red jig head with a split tail body (looks like a big beetle spin body) it was clear with red dot and silver flake. since then i have gone out there and tried that, ratle traps, popping corks, dead shrimp, top water all of the above. all i have caught is one 6" speck and then i got into a bunch of lady fish, and some other fish that looked like a lizard and had a whole bunch of teeth. when i released it he buried in the sand a lil bit and stayed there.
> 
> is there something i am doing wrong? is there something i need to look for when im out there? its a flat and there is grass and whole everywhere. would like to catch another redfish as its been that long since i caught one. thanks.


 

Top water till good sun then GOLD SPOON with no red tag left on. Caught limit + everyday this weekend.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd do as Aqua Uno says but if you're walking the beach I get out about waist deep, also add a Mirrowdine to the bag. Look for schools of Mullet and work them. Fish the channel coming out of Bear Creek Marina for trout, wade past Bear Creek itself North of the picnic area and look for Mullet again.
Now if you need help with lizard fish let me know I could be the Lizard fish king.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. im going to try to get out there this afternoon....430ish ill have to check the tackle box i havent been saltwater fishing in a while, might not have anymore shiney spoons lol. ill keep you updated.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Walk to your left. Keep fishing. You'll get to a little stream. Do some exploring in that area, especially upstream. Don't worry about lizardfish, Pennfish killed em all in that area.......


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't listen to everything Kanaka tells you, I gave Eglin a week break and they restocked on lizard fish all around Bear creek and even the mouth of Jack's Lake. 
No reds this morning, 1 slot trout 6 shorts.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

*Off to a good start*

Fished north bank above crab island and got a Grand Slam. Me and crew all got reds and trout but most trout a 1/2" short. Also caught a first for me a 19"flounder on a spoon. Hope tommorow has the same results! Maybe pic. will come thru.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

what did the mullet hit? i didnt think you could get those on a rod and reel....i went out one day last week either tuesday or wed after work adn threw a spoon..nothing, threw a gulp shrimp...nothing...pot a popping cork on the shimp...nothing...just let it sit like i was fishing with shrimp and got some hard hits but never came back with anything. saw 2 huys out there and i think they may gotten a couple specks.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

*reds*

Believe it or not yes the mullet was snagged with the same gold spoon.The only thing in that pic. that wasnt caught on a 3/4 ounce gold spoon was the trout, Father caught it on a yozuri shallow dive. Went saturday and me and son come home with 2 reds and we released one each. Try to post pic.Home by about 10:30 due to the wind.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice looking fish. im going to try ans get out there sometime this week after work.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

PennFish said:


> Don't listen to everything Kanaka tells you, I gave Eglin a week break and they restocked on lizard fish all around Bear creek and even the mouth of Jack's Lake.
> No reds this morning, 1 slot trout 6 shorts.


You weren't kidding about the lizard fish. I went to Ben's Lake this afternoon, not the best time, but that's all I had. Caught 3 lizards and 3 croaker. Not one red or speck, I assume all the hits I had were lizards. I was using pearl gulp shrimp and every cast the lizards were pulling on the tail. Hoping to get out in the evening this weekend and see if it's different.


----------

